# favorite movie



## Nelex (Oct 25, 2012)

hey everyone im here to ask you whats your favorite movie and give details why if your able if you havnt got any favorite movies then talk about the worst movie you've seen.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Oct 25, 2012)

Princess Mononoke, 1984 (with John Hurt), The Atomic Cafe, and Brazil are a few of my favourite films.


----------



## NaxThewolf (mike) (Oct 25, 2012)

JesusFish said:


> Princess Mononoke, 1984 (with John Hurt), The Atomic Cafe, and Brazil are a few of my favourite films.


 love brazil too

my fav films Dawn of the dead (1980s) Dog solgiers The thing (list goes on) my most hated films is titanic, tw^tlight ,billy eliott


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 25, 2012)

I'd say Secret of NIMH, Looper, Tarka the Otter, Ring of Bright Water, Metropolis and Untouchable are some of my favourite films.


----------



## Makarov (Oct 25, 2012)

That is a hard one. I usually don't saying definitively what my favorite movie of all time is. I have a lot of favorites, but if I had to choose I would say The Godfather. 

-Great acting
-Great story
-Great in every way imaginable


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 25, 2012)

The Alien franchise, I guess. I don't really have a _favorite_ movie.

Oh my god how long have I had that sig pic?


----------



## Dreaming (Oct 25, 2012)

Disturbia 

I love that film


----------



## Nelex (Oct 25, 2012)

me road house why because people walk into a bar to have some guy whos a mix of bruce lee and chuck noris kick there asses right away its funny acting sucked though


----------



## Aetius (Oct 25, 2012)

I am still in love with The Road Warrior. A close second is The Last Emperor


----------



## Nelex (Oct 25, 2012)

havnt seen those movies yet


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Oct 25, 2012)

As of right now, my favorite is probably Seven Psychopaths. Christopher Walken absolutely made that movie.
Also in the list are both Boondocks Saints movies and The Matrix.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Oct 25, 2012)

perfume


----------



## ObeyTheSnarf (Oct 25, 2012)

Earth Girls Are Easy and But I'm a Cheerleader!


----------



## aqxsl (Oct 25, 2012)

blade runner is okay i guess


----------



## Saylor (Oct 26, 2012)

The Big Lebowski.


----------



## Lifelessbody (Nov 4, 2012)

Dark City. ...followed by The City Of Lost Children. Both are really bizarre and imaginative.


----------



## DW_ (Nov 5, 2012)

why has nobody brought up Dorkness Rising yet

WHY

I DEMAND TO KNOW


----------



## Grunnolf (Nov 5, 2012)

My altime favorite movie is Legends of the Falls ... i was named after tristan in the movie hence a partial reason for my signature


----------



## Demensa (Nov 5, 2012)

The Matrix Trilogy watched in one sitting...


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 5, 2012)

Favorite would have to be Children of Men. The atmosphere of that movie was palpable.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Nov 7, 2012)

_Trains, planes and automobiles _I watch it every year!


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Nov 7, 2012)

Indigo-Mew said:


> _Trains, planes and automobiles _I watch it every year!



I remember that one. Steve Martin was wonderful. Another good one along those lines (kind of) is It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 7, 2012)

train spotting is up there in my favs


----------



## peppygrowlithe (Nov 14, 2012)

My favorite movie is still The Lion King. I know that's cliche... but I can't help it!


----------



## arunkumar1 (Nov 16, 2012)

My favorite movies are like that devar magan,nayagan,dhasavatharam,mission impossible.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Nov 16, 2012)

That's actually a difficult one. guess I don't have a favorite film, but I do like Aliens.


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 20, 2012)

I went to see Wreck It Ralph today, and I've got to say, it's been a while since I've changed my #1. I can't believe I'm saying this, but it's far cuter than Wall-E, mainly because of it's originality and how it is played out. Couldn't stop crying after halfway through the movie. I'm extremely surprised that it's not PIXAR, as it definitely is PIXAR quality--the tear jerking, adorable story line and animation style. I can say that by watching that, shameless tears were shed. If you haven't seen it yet, you should!


----------



## jannet (Nov 20, 2012)

My favorite movie is Twilight Breaking Dawn and I love all the movies from Twilight series.


----------



## Magick (Nov 20, 2012)

Hohhh, damnnn... I've got no idea which movie is my favorite right now :/ I guess for now it's Cloud Atlas.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 20, 2012)

I am a fan of the Aliens franchise.

However, my top 5 movies/movie series are:

1. V For Vendetta
2. Braveheart
3. Star Wars
4. Dragonheart
5. Lord of the Rings


----------



## Demensa (Nov 20, 2012)

Xeras'na Bladewing said:


> 1. V For Vendetta



It's sitting next to me right now... unwatched.
 I know I should probably just watch it right now, but I somehow never get around to it. 

_sigh_


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 20, 2012)

I'll give a top 3 which is hard enough to decide. 

1. *Kung Fu Panda and KFP2*. I refuse to pick because I love them both so much. No movies have given me so much of what I want to see, if you get what I mean. Everything about them is just squarely within my tastes. The animation is excellent, the balance between comedy and drama is perfect, and the setting is rife with lore and possibility. In KFP2 there isn't a single scene I don't like, the entire thing is beautiful. A work of art. 

2. *The Seventh Seal*. Immaculate film. I love how the theme of questioning faith plays out. Antonius Block is such a great character.

3. *Mulholland Drive*. Never has a film more accurately portrayed a dream. From beginning to end there's a constant air of uneasiness and we're never given a clear reason why. The viewer is left to derive meaning from the movie on their own.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 20, 2012)

1: Wall-E. what more could I ask for, lovely plot, great animation and good directing.

2:Fifth Element. SPESS SHEEPS

3: Alien resurrection. Was my first Alien movie and I still think it's the best of them.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

"The Room". Anybody else like it?


----------



## Sam 007 NL (Nov 20, 2012)

Trains, Planes and Automobiles.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 20, 2012)

The Obama Deception


----------



## Em1l (Nov 20, 2012)

I have a few;
*-Lord Of The Rings* (great books, pretty awesome films)
-*Four Lions *(One of the best British comedy films imo.
-*Resident Evil *(Nice visuals)
-*The Chronicles Of Riddick *(Gotta love that sci-fi plot line)
*-The Fifth Element *(just love everything about it)
.....actually just about anything with Milla Jovovich in it 

as for what I don't like......there's a lot of crap films out there.........


----------

